# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Застолка: Я достаю из широких штанин. (универсально)

## Уралочка

*Я достаю из широких штанин.* 
*(универсально)*

*Для любого возраста и мероприятия! 
Доставай всё,что у тебя есть и получи приз!!!*
_(может случиться и перчинка - но я не причем - смотри видео до конца)_




*В комплекте: Студийные записи и описание конкурса.*

*Стоимость комплекта 800р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена,  на сколько минут, подойдёт ли на свадьбе?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена,  на сколько минут, подойдёт ли на свадьбе?


Эти студийки универсальны, для любого мероприятия. По времени … 5-7 минут.

----------

